# Can you teach a 4 year old to ride?



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

If she is active, can listen to commands like stop and go consistently, then chances are she is good to go. Equipment at that age is imperitative. and 4 is not to early to learn to ski. My wife was on skis before that. Get her out there and if she likes snowboarding then awesome you won't have to worry about skiing. If she isn't having so much fun toss her on skis. Initially it is just learning to have fun on snow.. you can always bring her to the dark side later


----------



## IslandCrow (Jan 15, 2010)

I saw a little girl on a board just yesterday who had just turned 4 last month. 4 year old skiers seem to be a little more common, but I can only imagine it must really depend on the 4 year old.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I believe you can if she is strong and coordinated, but 4 is still a little on the young side. I think her emotional maturity might be a factor, as she will spend a lot of time flopping on the ground. 

Our local mountain ski school won't take snowboarders until age 6. Will yours accept a 4 year-old?


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

No two 4 year olds are the same. Here is the broad generalization.

A 4 year old on skis should be able to learn straight running, slowing down, stopping and turns the first day out. 

A 4 year old on a board should be able to walk around the flats, climb for short distances, straight run and probably not much else.

Google the CAP model if you are interested in why, particularly the P.

Most ski schools do have a minimum age 6-7 for snowboard group lessons but will take kids younger in private lessons.


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

this is my boy when he was four.


----------



## Stowe (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks all. I guess people really should learn to ski and snowboard. Certainly helps me predict what skiers will do on the hill and prevent collisions. The mountains around here start snowboarding lessons at 6.

Catman that is very impressive. I have never seen a kid ride like that at his age.


----------



## danielle (Apr 2, 2009)

It really depends on the kid. My daughter kicked butt but my son only had dreams of jumping and not actually learning. Stick with the kid, mine had problems standing so by the end of the day, my arms ended up sore. Also check bindings at the start of each run. I also found basically holding onto them getting off the lift the first few times help. Take lots of breaks and use positive reinforcement.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Catman said:


> this is my boy when he was four.


Nice! How old was he when he started?


----------



## Eightfingers (Feb 12, 2010)

That is amazing!!! He spins better than me haha... I can't wait to get my daughter on a board.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

It all depends on the kid. They need to have the strength and the personal motovation. Check out this 3 year old.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

There's a "dad" with 2 boys at the hill, maybe 5 and 6. See them pretty frequently and almost always yell something positive. They were on the lift in front of me the other day. The smallest of the two, falls getting of the lift. Immediately crawls to the side to get out of the way. I see them mostly on "blues", chasing each other.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Check this out

YouTube - Burton Riglet Park Tour 2011 Okemo Mountain Resort


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

I boarded with a 4 year old b4. Actually he learned to ski. Then he learned to board at 5 because all the "cool kids" boarded while his parents are like the only ones who skiied.

But they are OK. Just make sure you keep them in sight and don't let them stray too far away. But even at 5, this kid knew where to go better than anyone else did when we were "babysitting" him. Because we like were trying to make a lodge on the other side of the mountain before all the lifts close and he just goes "follow me" and took off. None of us knew where to go but we had to follow him because we didn't want to slose him...but what do you know, he took us straight there through many forks and turns and at the end he was just boasting like "see...I tol you i no where i wuz goin...but no one believed me cuz i am just a kid!" lol


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

danielle said:


> It really depends on the kid. My daughter kicked butt but my son only had dreams of jumping and not actually learning. Stick with the kid, mine had problems standing so by the end of the day, my arms ended up sore. Also check bindings at the start of each run. I also found basically holding onto them getting off the lift the first few times help. Take lots of breaks and use positive reinforcement.


Yeah, sometimes it's just naturally easy for one vs. another like anything in life. They recently isolated a gene that aids in muscle contraction or something like that. They tested a group of sprinters and all of them have it. If you don't have it, your choice of being good at athletics is limited. So in addition, there are prolly ones that aid in balance/orientation, oxygen utilization, etc. too that can determine success in snowboarding to a degree.

EDIT: on a side note, there was this multiple time cross country winner or something like that. They found some sort of mutation in his family line that gave some of them more production of red blood cells if I remeber correctly. This allows more oxygen to be carried trough the body. Some atheletes have also removed their blood, waited to grow more, then injected it back before the competition to achieve this effect. It's called "blood doping" I think.


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

Stowe said:


> Thanks all. I guess people really should learn to ski and snowboard. Certainly helps me predict what skiers will do on the hill and prevent collisions. The mountains around here start snowboarding lessons at 6.
> 
> Catman that is very impressive. I have never seen a kid ride like that at his age.


Thank you. We have a blast when we are riding


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

Here is a new one of him 
Sorry for the choppy begining


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Catman said:


> Here is a new one of him
> Sorry for the choppy begining


Thats awesome...at that rate, he'll be insanely good when he's a teenager


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Catman said:


> Here is a new one of him
> Sorry for the choppy begining


Is that shaun white when he was little?


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

wow.. kid's pretty good. just a little polishing up and he'll definitely be an insanely good snowboarder. 


What board is he riding?


----------



## )(ood (Aug 19, 2010)

That is great! What's it like for the little guy getting off the lift?? I'd imagine it's a little drop.


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

Stowe said:


> I want to teach my 4 year old to ride. Seems like 4 is the early age to start skiing, but is there a rule for age to start snowboarding?
> 
> She is strong and pretty coordinated for a kid her age.
> 
> ...


I don't know where you are from but Waterville Valley implemented a new part to their teaching program for young snowboarders. Burton actually makes board/boots/bindings for kids starting at the age of 4. Waterville teamed up with Burton to have a dedicated 4-6 year old learn to ride program. Check it out!

New Hampshire ski resorts at Waterville Valley - New England and New Hampshire ski resorts - Kids' Venture Kamps


----------



## Tachypsychia (Feb 1, 2011)

Little sucker boards better than me :loL:


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

Thank you guys for all the positive comments. We truely love to ride, and watching him grow and improve puts such big  on my face.

Hood,
Getting off the lift can by tricky, sometimes it's a bomb drop and other times it's pretty good :dunno:


----------



## whiskaz (Feb 10, 2010)

Catman/Anyone else, 

I'm sure you guys put a lot of time in on the mountain. I don't have this luxury but I am taking my 5 year old daughter out for the first time next week. She's got pretty good balance in the backyard but that's just heading straight down the hill. I have know clue how/where to start with a 5 year old. 

I went ahead and paid for an hour long private lesson (figuring that would be about as long as she'd pay attention). Do you think that's worth the money? Do you have any tips on working with her on my own? 

Like I said, we'll be spending a limited amount of time on the mountain (the closest being 2.5-3 hours away) but I have this trip planned and another in a couple of weeks - both just 1-day of riding. Maybe more before season's end. I can't afford to do many private lessons but wanted to get her out there ASAP and not wait around for when she's old enough (next season, I believe) to do group. 

I'm setting my expectations very low. I suspect I'll spend most of my time passing her down the bunny slope to my wife haha... if we get on/off a chair during these 2 trips, I'll be pleasantly surprised! Though I'm hoping she'll learn to control her board enough to cruise down some of the mellow stuff. 

She's riding a Chicklet 100. 

Any advice/tips would be great!


----------



## danielle (Apr 2, 2009)

I wouldn't even expect for her to use the lift, just plan on it being more work for you then her. If she does use the lift, consider it a plus.


----------



## whiskaz (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks guys. My expectations are low! Fun first, everything else second. I want her to want to ride, now and in the future. 

The hula hoop sounds like a cool idea (although I saw a pic of Catman using a harness of some sort too). I can't really envision easily how the hula hoop would work if we're both on snowboards. How do you keep from getting tangled up? Where are usually at in relation to the student? Behind them? I assume the hula hoop is around their waist? She's pretty short  

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## danielle (Apr 2, 2009)

That is a good idea, I should try that for my son who sucks at snowboarding but could ride a bike at 2.  What about a ski rope for them to learn tow side? I wonder if that would work.


----------



## whiskaz (Feb 10, 2010)

Awesome. Thanks so much. I'll be picking up a hula hoop before we go. If you have any other "fun" teaching tricks, please let me know! I'm hoping the instructors there can offer up a few tips for me too (and hopefully they're good working with kids).


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

These are all great tips offered here like Snowolf said. Above all make it fun and follow her lead.

One thing my son loved when we were still on the learning slope was I would go about ten steps away from him and I would say something like now don't hit me. Well that was all he wanted to do. So I would zig zag down the whole run saying that. And that is how he learned to link turns.

You just have push the right buttons


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

whiskaz,

That is a great board, my boy started on a 100 cm chopper the edge on those are very forgiving.He is on his in the first video I put up in this thread. Makes for easy turning.


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

Catman said:


> whiskaz,
> 
> That is a great board, my boy started on a 100 cm chopper the edge on those are very forgiving.He is on his in the first video I put up in this thread. Makes for easy turning.


been up to cat a quite few times since speakin to ya, been keepin an eye out for the little guy but havent seen him! judging from videos on here, hes an EXCELLENT rider for the people generally at cataloochee, let alone even considering his age!

purely amazing.
p.s. i think my gf loves him more than she does me =/ lol


----------



## whiskaz (Feb 10, 2010)

Catman,

I saw where you had your son on a leash/harness and noticed on the youtube video you mentioned teaching him how to stop/do the falling leaf healside with a harness. Was that just a typical ski harness like this one? Amazon.com: RC Sport Kid's Ski Harness Children's Ski Leash: Sports & Outdoors

It looks like you could also detach one side of the leash from that harness to let them cruise down the mountain in front of you. Would that harness be something I should try?

BTW, your son rocks! I saw that youtube video of him cruising down the hill and spinning awhile back. Inspiring


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

51bombed said:


> been up to cat a quite few times since speakin to ya, been keepin an eye out for the little guy but havent seen him! judging from videos on here, hes an EXCELLENT rider for the people generally at cataloochee, let alone even considering his age!
> 
> purely amazing.
> p.s. i think my gf loves him more than she does me =/ lol


Yah my big boy (14 year old ) is hurt and my little guy had a cold so I have been solo.

Let me know next time you head up:thumbsup:

I don't think I will tell him about the p.s. His head is big enough as it is:laugh:


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

whiskaz said:


> Catman,
> 
> I saw where you had your son on a leash/harness and noticed on the youtube video you mentioned teaching him how to stop/do the falling leaf healside with a harness. Was that just a typical ski harness like this one? Amazon.com: RC Sport Kid's Ski Harness Children's Ski Leash: Sports & Outdoors
> 
> It looks like you could also detach one side of the leash from that harness to let them cruise down the mountain in front of you. Would that harness be something I should try?


I went the cheap way. I took a 20 foot strap put it through his belt loops and slip jointed it on his up hill hip. That way he could still turn heel and toe with no resistance from the strap. And if he got too fast a little tug got his attention.

I think it is a great tool and security for her. It gives you more options for you both to ride


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

Catman said:


> Yah my big boy (14 year old ) is hurt and my little guy had a cold so I have been solo.
> 
> Let me know next time you head up:thumbsup:
> 
> I don't think I will tell him about the p.s. His head is big enough as it is:laugh:


ill be up tomorrow for the 5-10 session.. and MAYBE sunday depending on how tomorrow pans out!


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

51bombed said:


> ill be up tomorrow for the 5-10 session.. and MAYBE sunday depending on how tomorrow pans out!


I will be there for sure. The rain should be gone by then. See you tomorrow!


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

Catman said:


> I will be there for sure. The rain should be gone by then. See you tomorrow!


was nice to meet you guys!


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

51bombed said:


> was nice to meet you guys!


Yah you too! How is the leg feeling? Sorry didn't see you guys leave ,let me know when you guys are heading back and we will set up that 15 foot rail sweeeeet and have a nice session.:thumbsup:


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

Catman said:


> Yah you too! How is the leg feeling? Sorry didn't see you guys leave ,let me know when you guys are heading back and we will set up that 15 foot rail sweeeeet and have a nice session.:thumbsup:


yeah we left when the lift lines closed. legs fine though... went back out and ended up riding away clean my third attempt... got to thinking about what ya said, and couldnt let it beat me!:thumbsup: second attempt i was in the back seat for that down angle.. slid out safely though. third attempt, fast and clean! we should be back up sometime next weekend.


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

wow. That's not a little kid, that's a midget! Can't be that young doing all that!

WOW, just wow!

I have to show my daughter this. Hopefully she'll get the confidence to get onto the lift next time I take her out lol.


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

Sincraft said:


> wow. That's not a little kid, that's a midget! Can't be that young doing all that!
> 
> WOW, just wow!
> 
> I have to show my daughter this. Hopefully she'll get the confidence to get onto the lift next time I take her out lol.


i thought the same! definitely a young kid though =P had the pleasure of meeting he and his father "Catman" this past weekend. Awesome guys, and just SEEING that little dude riding, it definitely motivated me to try and progress further.

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gravityhomer (Apr 8, 2008)

The videos of the kids are just awesome. At 34, what I wouldn't give to have 30 years experience, instead of 3. Although snowboarding wasn't that big 30 years ago. I was born too early!


----------

